# Bianchi Steel



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

What are some of the major types of steel used by Bianchi in their older more race-like bikes, and how do they compare to each other? I had an older Campione D'Italia made of "Bianchi formula 2 Columbus" steel, where does that stack up? Also, I have scene other versions of columbus. But what about dettechia? Or I saw one that is "Superset II (2)? Is that superset 2 still made from Columbus? 

Sorry for all the questions, thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

And the more types of steel you can tell me about, the better!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

EL-OS is the top of the line. 
I might have one for sale in a 55cm.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

T K said:


> EL-OS is the top of the line.
> I might have one for sale in a 55cm.


Don't do it...
You haven't even ridden it yet.
(followed your other thread)


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

What model is it? And what would you sell it for?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

bylerj1 said:


> What model is it? And what would you sell it for?


Don't think they went by "models" back then. They just went by tube name. The EL-OS was their top race bike and sold as frameset only. 
Picture of it put together in my "Italian Beauty or Asian Smoothie" thread.
Price? Not sure.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

davidka said:


> Don't do it...
> You haven't even ridden it yet.
> (followed your other thread)


Rode it for an hour or so today, and it was simply amazing! I am now a steel believer. I had a smile on my face the whole ride. I now understand the "steel is real" mantra.
If I was not a racer and could only have one bike, steel would seriously be considered.
It's half time right now. I'll write up a ride report in the other thread after my 49ers are done beating up on the Lions.


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Would you even be willing to sell it? Or is it something you want to keep? I might want to buy it from you if you want to sell it, depending on your price.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

Don't know how old you consider '09 steel...

Pinella Boron Steel Frame | Bianchi USA


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

bylerj1 said:


> Would you even be willing to sell it? Or is it something you want to keep? I might want to buy it from you if you want to sell it, depending on your price.


Would I have to ship it to India or are you comming to pick it up in California?


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

oh man TK, if you're selling i'm interested. PM me a price. (sorry OP, i love his bike)

there's generally a few levels of tubing throughout the 80's and 90's, used in Bianchi steel frames.

listed in order from lowest to highest
Tre-Tubi: SL main triangle with generic seat/chain stays
Columbus SL
Columbus SLX
Columbus TSX
Columbus EL-OS


Japanese made bianchi's used Tange Prestige, if i'm not mistaken. EL-OS was used on the high end bikes in the 90's, I guess it replaced SLX at the top, which was used on the high end 80's bikes. I don't know much about TSX.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a 2001 Bianchi XL Boron. That thing is sweeeeet.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

charlox5 said:


> oh man TK, if you're selling i'm interested. PM me a price. (sorry OP, i love his bike)


I'll have to think about it a bit more. Feel free to make me an offer though.
Here is some more of her. Enjoy.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

how do you know its a girl?

Kind of presumptuous if you ask me...


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

foto said:


> how do you know its a girl?
> 
> Kind of presumptuous if you ask me...


She's too pretty to be a boy.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

T K said:


> She's too pretty to be a boy.


that's so sexist.


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for your help on the Columbus heirarchy, but could you shed a little light on what "Bianchi Superset II" means? Are the bikes with this label Columbus steel, or is this just a frame design procedure? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

bylerj1 said:


> Thank you for your help on the Columbus heirarchy, but could you shed a little light on what "Bianchi Superset II" means? Are the bikes with this label Columbus steel, or is this just a frame design procedure?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not sure what the tubing implications are, but regarding superset II, here's what sheldon brown states:



> Superset
> A Bianchi trademark. In the 1980s, Bianchi used a "Superset" design, where the down tube and chainstays were supposed to be a bit heavier-gauge than normal, and the upper parts of the frame a bit lighter. The idea was to stiffen up the drivetrain. This was based on standard diameter round tubing, to fit standard lugs.
> 
> The later (1990s) "Superset II" design required special lugs, because it used an oversized down tube, ovalized at the bottom, also oversized oval chainstays. Bianchi was unique in using oversized and ovalized tubing with lugged construction, because the tooling for the special lugs was quite expensive.


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

So the Superset II was just a frame construction. How does Dedacciai tubing compare to Columbus tubing? This is another brand of steel that I don't know.


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

As in like how would mid 90s Dedacciai tubing compare to Columbs tubing?


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

I am trying to see if anyone knows much about the use of Dedacciai double butted CoM frames. I have a (I think I purchased it new in '90) CD'I with the 8spd Mirage Ergo set. (Says Superset-2 on the frame and Dedacciai exclusive on the frame and fork).

Everyone talks about Columbus Steel used in Bianchi bikes of that period, however I was looking to see how the Dedacciai stacked up.

Thanks,
Jon

I saw this posted somewhere else, it pretty much sums up my entire question. I have seen a bike with these exact same labels, and I want to know where they stack up.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

relax. it's fine. it's all the same stuff.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

foto said:


> relax. it's fine. it's all the same stuff.


Pretty much, and here's an (albeit dated) article that lends credibility to that belief.
http://www.habcycles.com/m7.html


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you all for your help. That was what I was looking for.


----------



## efuentes (Feb 3, 2010)

blackbeerthepirate said:


> i have a 2001 bianchi xl boron. That thing is sweeeeet.


x2 !!!!!


----------



## nick.m.rose (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh My God.


----------



## lafrancis (Dec 10, 2011)

bylerj1 said:


> I am trying to see if anyone knows much about the use of Dedacciai double butted CoM frames. I have a (I think I purchased it new in '90) CD'I with the 8spd Mirage Ergo set. (Says Superset-2 on the frame and Dedacciai exclusive on the frame and fork).
> 
> Everyone talks about Columbus Steel used in Bianchi bikes of that period, however I was looking to see how the Dedacciai stacked up.
> 
> ...


Until very recently I owned a Bianchi Alloro with the Superset 2 frame. Overall, it was a very smooth and comfortable riding bike that was also quite stiff. Only downside was the weight. Was pretty heavy even by steel bike standards. Can't really give you a comparison with Columbus.


----------

